

Ask HN: What's the cheapest way to drive 4K display? - wkoszek

I have a 4K display but none of my computers (late 2013 MacMini, 2014 MBA, Lenovo T410) can drive it. Wondering if there&#x27;s something decent for low $$$ just to push enough pixels out.
======
aurizon
[https://www.google.ca/search?q=raspberry+pi+4K+driver&oq=ras...](https://www.google.ca/search?q=raspberry+pi+4K+driver&oq=raspberry+pi+4K+driver&aqs=chrome..69i57.13646j0j7&sourceid=chrome&es_sm=93&ie=UTF-8)

some of these links might deal with this

